# Food Safety News - 11/17/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 17, 2021)

*American beef producers want the door shut on all fresh beef from Brazil*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 17, 2021 12:05 am
American cattle producers who don’t often agree on much are collectively calling for the immediate suspension of all imports of fresh beef from Brazil to the United States. They claim Brazil, one of the world’s largest beef exporters, is putting American consumers at risk. The Denver-based National Cattlemen’s Beef Association (NCBA) and Billings, MT-based R-CALF... Continue Reading


*African experts discuss food safety on the continent*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 17, 2021 12:03 am
Speakers at a roundtable discussion stressed the need to build capacity, engage policymakers, and use technology to improve food safety in Africa. The session, organized by the Africa Union Commission (AUC), featured Simplice Nouala head of the agriculture and food security division at AUC; Ade Freeman, regional program leader for Africa, Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO);... Continue Reading


*Listeria outbreak has sickened 9 in Denmark*
By News Desk on Nov 17, 2021 12:01 am
Danish officials are investigating a years-long outbreak of Listeria infections that has affected nine people from 2018 through this month. The Statens Serum Institut (SSI), Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) and DTU Food Institute are trying to find the source of the infections. The same type of Listeria monocytogenes has been found in nine... Continue Reading


*Kool-Aid, Country Time drink mixes being recalled because of metal and glass pieces*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2021 06:33 pm
Some Costco customers have received a notice telling them that KraftHeinz is recalling certain 82.5 oz Kool-Aid Tropical Punch mix because of the potential presence of foreign material, specifically very small pieces of metal or glass. KraftHeinz is also recalling some Country Time lemonade mix. At least one other grocery store chain, Stater Bros, in... Continue Reading


*Customer complaint of plastic pieces in raw ground beef prompts recall*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2021 02:58 pm
Shamrock Foods Company, doing business as Gold Canyon Meat Company, of Phoenix, AZ, is recalling  6,876 pounds of raw ground beef patties because they may be contaminated with extraneous materials, specifically pieces of hard, white plastic, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced. The problem was discovered after the firm... Continue Reading


*E. coli outbreak traced to organic spinach; product was distributed nationwide*
By Coral Beach on Nov 16, 2021 02:16 pm
Officials are investigating a new E. Coli O157:H7 outbreak that is linked to two brands of prepackaged baby spinach. The FDA is investigating farms linked to the spinach. “One case reported eating Josie’s Organics organic baby spinach purchased from HyVee, and the other case reported Fresh Thyme organic baby spinach purchased from Fresh Thyme. Both... Continue Reading


----------

